# Two tier landscaping in backyard



## srmorris2 (Aug 31, 2018)

My wife and I are 18 months into this house, and I'm planning two major projects. One is to add a mulch bed all around the house. Right now grass goes right up to the house.

Second is what I would love an opinion on! We have this beautiful two tier setup in our back yard (that is shared with my neighbor). The first tier I am transitioning to a low cut with a manual push mower, but want to do something much less maintenance on the top one. Right now I am leaning toward something like 12-14 pockets of karl foerster grass (or something like) with brown mulch for the groundcover. Any other ideas?


----------



## srmorris2 (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Neiltsubota (May 15, 2018)

How do you get a mower on the second tier ?

Are there steps that I don't see in these photos ?

The reason I ask this question is that I am planning a 'tiered' landscape in my 'Front Yard'.


----------



## srmorris2 (Aug 31, 2018)

You can see the steps in the first set of photos, or more the railing.

Brute force gets the mower to the top. The first tier I am doing with a manual push reel mower so its pretty easy.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

Is the grass on the terrace a space you want to use? If not have you considered planting a garden bed? It can offer a beautiful accent to you yard.


----------



## srmorris2 (Aug 31, 2018)

The plan is to replace the top tier with something. The first tier I am turning into a low cut.


----------

